# probleme mit stdafx.h (VS 2003)



## quaker23 (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
 Ich hatte mir vorgenommen für den Mathematikunterricht (Kl 12) ein c++ Konsolen-Programm zu schreiben welches Funktionen annähert und dadurch Flächen berechnen kann.
  Doch ich habe folgendes Problem beim kompilieren: (code noch nicht fertig)

 fatal error C1083: vorkompilierte Headerdatei-Datei kann nicht geöffnet werden: 'Debug/integralrechnung.pch': No such file or directory

  bitte helft mir :*-(


```
#include "stdafx.h"
  #include "iostream"
  #include "conio.h"
  #include "process.h"
  
  using namespace std;
  
  void funktion(x)
  {
  	x=x*x;
  }
  
  
  
  int _tmain(int argc, _TCHAR* argv[])
  {   int grundlinie;
  	float hoehe;
  	int intervalle;
  	int x;
  	cout<<"Flaechenberechnungsprogramm"<<endl<<endl;
  	cout<<"Bitte geben sie die Grundlinie g in cm ein (ganze zahl):";
  	cin>>grundlinie;
  	cout<<endl<<"Bitte geben sie die Berechnungsintervalle an:";
  	funktion(&grundlinie);
  	return 0;
  }
```


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Januar 2006)

moin


Ist sie in das Projekt eingebunden?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## jokey2 (23. Januar 2006)

Am Besten schaltest Du die Verwendung von vorkompilierten Headern aus (im VS6 unter Projekt/Einstellungen: Reiter C/C++, Kategorie 'vorkompilierte Header). Bei kleineren Projekten bringen die kaum einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Kompilieren.


----------



## Beginnerin (25. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch schon mal, 
war sofort weg, als ich im Menü auf 
"Erstellen/Bereinigen" 
geklickt habe und anschließend auf
"Erstellen/Alles neu erstellen"

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rofi (26. Januar 2006)

Hi,
da Du Deinen Beitrag noch nicht als erledigt markiert hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass Dein Problem noch besteht?



			
				Heiko KALISTA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alle Dateien, die mit #include eingebunden werden und nicht von uns selbst stammen, oder separat installiert wurden, müssen in spitzen Klammern (<>) stehen.


Weiterhin schreibt er in seinem Buch:
Gibt man die Dateinamen in Anführungszeichen ein, sucht der Compiler die Datei im aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis. Bei den spitzen Klammern hingegen sucht er in einem speziellen Verzeichnis, das in der Regel im Installationsordner des Compilers zu finden ist.

also z.Bsp. so
#include <iostream>

anstatt so
#include "iostream"

Gruss, Rofi


----------



## superharry (26. Januar 2006)

Rofi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Gibt man die Dateinamen in Anführungszeichen ein, sucht der Compiler die Datei im aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis. Bei den spitzen Klammern hingegen sucht er in einem speziellen Verzeichnis, das in der Regel im Installationsordner des Compilers zu finden ist.


oder in dem Verzeichniss welches man in der Entwicklungsumgebung angegeben hat!   
ausserdem wird er sich hier sicher etwas von MFC abgekuckt haben.


----------

